# Beethoven Missa Solemnis



## Baeron

Any suggestions for a Beethoven's Missa Solemnis Op. 123 recording ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## KenOC

Common wisdom:
Old style - Klemperer
New style - Gardiner

For what it's worth!


----------



## DavidA

As I don't go by common wisdom I have:

Karajan 1966 & 1975 - the earlier one has an unbeatable team of soloists including Wunderlich . Some of Karajan's tempi are on the slow side and the recording is a bit muddy in places, but the whole thing and look to a very deeply felt reading of this work. His later recording is also excellent, with a different recorded balance. In both versions Janowitz is absolutely superb.

Herreweigh - smaller scale version but with real spiritual conviction. The bass is a bit gritty in the Agnus Dei.

Gardiner - the critically approved version, superbly sung by the choir. Whether it quite catches the spirituality of the work is a matter of opinion. But it's certainly a thrilling experience.


----------



## realdealblues

My Top 5 in no particular order:

Karajan's 74 recording
Klemperer's 65 recording
Bernstein's 78 recording
Toscanini's 53 recording
Harnoncourt's 92 recording


----------



## Bas

I own Herreweghe, good recording, but I am not too much into the work, so I am not actively searching for the best version.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I like Gardiner's. I also have Levine's recording, which made me seek out another recording; hence, Gardiner.


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> My Top 5 in no particular order:
> 
> Karajan's 74 recording
> Klemperer's 65 recording
> Bernstein's 78 recording
> Toscanini's 53 recording
> Harnoncourt's 92 recording


I forgot that I'd also got Harnoncourt. Good performance midway between period and more traditional.

What the work needs for me is a mystical quality, something Karajan provides in spades.


----------



## Guest

Klemperer is hard to beat for this work. My personal favorite. That being said, I also enjoy Gardiner's, for a newer, HIP recording. 

I also have the Herreweghe recording - not bad, but for HIP recordings, i would still go with Gardiner.


----------

